# Formular: Umwandlung von .doc in .pdf



## AAGA (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen. 

 Weiss jemand, wie ich mein in Word gestaltetes Formular in ein .pdf - File konvertiere, so dass das Formular auch noch als .pdf brauchbar ist? Es sind irgendwelche convertion-einstellungen damit verbunden....

 brauche Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Inwieweit "noch brauchbar"? Soll es danach nur angeschaut werden oder auch Änderungen
vorgenommen werden? Zum Umwandeln von *.doc in *.pdf empfehle ich Dir den Distiller,
oder wenn's Freeware sein sollte einfach mal Google anschmeissen und nach Free PDF Writer suchen


----------

